
Ask HN: We will run your product surveys for you - ychandler
Will you use a service that runs surveys on behalf of your company? We typically target product usage and expansion surveys (like NPS, reliability, figuring out the next product and feature to build). Its a narrow niche but in our experience, the survey tools are easy (Google Form &#x2F; Jotform &#x2F; Qualtrics). Its the analysis thats time consuming and figuring out next steps can be tasking. We will offer a report, along with insights on qualitative data and next steps (follow up calls &#x2F; isolating product reliability issues etc). We&#x27;ll use any tool you have and are happy to analyze data from surveys past.<p>Any takers?
======
dgarud
Please add info about

1) How many people can you reach and get unbiased opinion? (This also depends
on the product segment, still some info about numbers is helpful)

2) Cost of running a survey.

